# Color infill question.



## Ron Mc (Nov 10, 2005)

I have a customer that wants the engraved names on their pens color infilled with a gold color. I would like to do it myself but have no idea what product to use for the infill or how to do it.
Thanks for any assistance that you can provide!


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 10, 2005)

I use simple acrylic paint.  After engraving, wipe off the lasered area, then apply on a small amount of the paint with a soft cloth or brush.  Immediately wipe off the excess.  No fuss, no muss. [8D]


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 10, 2005)

That's it? Wipe the acrylic paint on the engraved area and wipe it off? You don't see any change in the finish around the affected area?


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 10, 2005)

I suppose I could lengthen the description to make it more interesting, Ron, but I've had great success with this method.  As far as changing the surrounding finish, I've only used this method on a lacquer finish.  The acrylic paint has a reasonable open time, so you can wipe off the surrounding area before it sets up.  The acrylic paint does not penetrate the cured lacquer finish.  Here's my first attempt, blown up considerably so you can see the details.




<br />


----------



## JimGo (Nov 10, 2005)

Lou, have you ever tried the colorfill that Ken has?  I was wondering if that might not save time.


----------



## ashaw (Nov 10, 2005)

Ron

I use a Sharpe (Spelling ?) gold or silver.  Then i wipe the blank lightly with a little aceitone.  Just hard enough to remove the color fill from the blank not the engraving.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 10, 2005)

Color-fill, used by many engravers including Ken, is a great product and the results are excellent.  The only issues are 1) how many colors are offered by your engraver, and 2) you must decide on the color ahead of time.  With acylic paints I have a choice of hundreds of colors from which the customer can choose.  The quickest way, of course, would be to pay your engraver for the color filling.


----------



## ldimick (Nov 10, 2005)

I have even used Cordovan shoe polish. It was on a Tulipwood pen and matched the wood perfectly. Of course, your results may vary. I have watched Ken do it and it is an easy process. Use a Q-tip and some DNA.

The real secret is to make sure you have a GOOD solid finish so it is easier to clean up and out of line coloring.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have used gold acrylic paint but it is not bright and wears very poorly. Some over-finishes will make it smear on application. I do not reccomend.


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 14, 2005)

I just got back from Michaels (crafts store) and I'll tell you what. 
I should have prayed, meditated and possibly done a little Yoga in 
front of the store before walking in!
The sheer volume of paint colors and types that are present is amazing. Not only did the selection seem to grow larger as I stood there with about 6 other shopper's all trying desperately to see around each other but I should have taken a magnifying glass just 
to read the labels! Finally after squinting around the shoppers, whom 
were making a career out of choosing the perfect color I asked one of 
the friendly looking ones if she could possibly help me find a gold 
paint color due to the fact that I must be color blind. As I asked 
her I gave her that "out of place" look that all men have when they 
get lost in a lingerie department. She was kind enough to push her 
way through to the golds and assisted me.
The really scary thing is as I am walking towards the checkout 
counter with my little hoard of gold paints I keep seeing things and 
thinking, "Wow, I can make a pen out of that!" The silk flowers are 
interesting to me so the next time I get the courage to wonder into 
the store I may get enough to segment a silk flower pen.
Thanks for the advice everyone and I'll let you know how it goes. At 
the moment I need to recover from my adventure.


----------



## mick (Nov 23, 2005)

Ron, Connie and I make weekly trips to Michaels and Hobby lobby and walk around the same way thinking "I wonder if you could make a pen from that?.....lol


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Dec 12, 2005)

I use a dipped lacquer finish with Renn Wax or TSW over that.  I have used acrylic paint applied with a small stiff bristle brush, dabbed into the design.  Then wipe down the area with a clean damp paper towel, no problems with the surrounding area taking on the color and I used black.


----------



## ryannmphs (Dec 12, 2005)

> I should have prayed, meditated and possibly done a little Yoga in
> front of the store before walking in!



Try working at Michaels []  I'm shocked that I actually have a paycheck from them []

Seems like everytime I go to work I find something new I want to try to turn a pen out of or with or incorporate into a pen or, or, or.

SIGH, too much to do and too little time, can't wait until I can "retire" in only 30 some odd years[]

Ryan


----------



## Darley (Dec 12, 2005)

Lou when you do the colour fill with paint and when the paint is dry do put another coat of CA and sand down to 12000? or you leave the paint as is.


----------

